# FS: DI Tap Water Filter, Skimmer, Vertex Reactor



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Clearing up my garage and have the following for sale:

Tap Water Filter (DI) - $30
Came with my 120gal setup. I have never used it since I bought a 3 Stages RO.









Red Sea Berlin Protein Skimmer (Hang-on 25-250 gallon) - $30
* This skimmer came with the 120gal set that I bought. I was told that it works fine but I have never set it up since I have bought a bigger one. Therefore I'm selling it cheap and as is. (Pump not included).









Vertex Universal Media Reactor (UF-15) - $60
* In Great condition. Screens were added for Bio-pellets and can be easily removed (zap strapped on). Cleaned n ready to go.









Pick up in Poco or meet up at J&L.


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM on your way


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

UF-15 is pending...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Interested in the lights if anyone from out this way is going out that way


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish the 48 light worked, i need one


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Interested in the lights if anyone from out this way is going out that way


Sorry man they are spoken for. You are 4th in line....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I wish the 48 light worked, i need one


Maybe the guy can fix n sell it to you for cheap!? Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally forgot about this thread after the holiday. Lol

The guy has backed out so reactor is available again.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP again


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

A PM wendith it's way unto you.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally forgot about these... BUMP!


----------



## frd72 (Apr 26, 2010)

do you still have the reactor for sale??



JTang said:


> Clearing up my garage and have the following for sale:
> 
> Red Sea Berlin Protein Skimmer (Hang-on 25-250 gallon) - $40
> * This skimmer came with the 120gal set that I bought. I was told that it works fine but I have never set it up since I have bought a bigger one. Therefore I'm selling it cheap and as is. (Pump not included).
> ...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have these. 

Reactor - $60

Skimmer - $30


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Tap Water Filter (DI) and lowered price.


----------



## seabass16 (Dec 27, 2010)

I PM'ed you


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..........


----------

